# body tan lines hot?



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

is it just me...i know i'am a weirdo :um

seriously, i been seeing someone for a bit now and got to see her nude for the first time recently and wow i think i might have a new fetish?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Not for me, to each their own though


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not hot. Hideous.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn, I'm letting this farmer's tan go to waste.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No? Yeah, probably no.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but only bathing suit lines, not farmer's tans.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not my thing.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes, yes. :yes


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tan lines? What tan lines?

Depends, if the color difference is drastic then no, if it's subtile then it's okay. And like komorikun said, only from his swimsuit, not a farmers tan.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Extremely ugly
So is fake tanned skin imo


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I voted for 'depends', but I know when I get tan lines, they don't look so great.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would rather someone have a natural tan than a spray tan or from a tanning bed.

I have a farmers tan because I hardly ever take my shirt off. My arms are dark because they are always exposed.

I'll probably die of skin cancer so to each their own.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tans(when it's too much) - ew

tan lines - ew^2


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

doesnt matter to me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I work outside so I've got an amazingly sexy farmers tan going on. I don't mind them really, it's just a shade.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Extremely ugly
> So is fake tanned skin imo


Pretty much.

uke


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

No.. Anything to do with deliberate tanning is just wrong to me..
Natural pale skin is sexy, don't go about burning yourself for pretentious beauty :roll


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I think tan is gross.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Nope, they're trashy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you're pale (not like type 1 skin tone that naturally red haired people have that only burns) then you can't help but tan if you spend any decent amount of time outside though, if you live somewhere warm, though even if you don't I've gotten a tan in the UK without trying in the past..


 Of course, I appreciate that.. 
I'm talking about people who lay in the sun deliberately to tan, use sun beds or (god forbid) fake/spray tan >.<
Why would you do that to yourself!? :|


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i should of specified!, i meant bathing suit tan lines like komorikun said. natural tans lines too not fake tans


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

If what I'm thinking, then yes. It is awesome!


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah I have to admit there is something pretty attractive about them to me too. Maybe it's something to do with getting to see the bits where the sun doesn't normally shine


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> No.. Anything to do with deliberate tanning is just wrong to me..
> Natural pale skin is sexy, don't go about burning yourself for pretentious beauty :roll


I'm pale as a ghost


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Occasional Hope said:


> Yeah I have to admit there is something pretty attractive about them to me too. Maybe it's something to do with getting to see the bits where the sun doesn't normally shine


That right there


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Not my cuppa tea.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Pass.



ItsEasierToRun said:


> No.. Anything to do with deliberate tanning is just wrong to me..
> Natural pale skin is sexy, don't go about burning yourself for pretentious beauty :roll


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Move to Brazil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like being tan. It makes me look healthy. I don't spend so much time outside at one time to cause a burn anyway. It progresses over the spring and summer.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Paloma M said:


> Not hot. Hideous.


Plus one.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I'm pale as a ghost





missamanda said:


> Pass.
> 
> :clap:clap:clap


 :high5


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

They shouldn't be wearing a bathing suit to tan. 

Pale is fine too. Tan lines are normal anyways.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

not the tan lines itself but tanned skin is ugly (on me anyway)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

both pale skin and tanned is attractive to me. the mixture of the two? only when its around the bikini bits.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

How about some pics : D.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Does tan skin look different depending on where you got it? Beach or tanning bed.

I have really pale skin (similar to redheads) but I don't really like it. I never really tried tanning much at all since the color won't change too much and I get crap loads of freckles. I think once I move to Florida I might try to tan the body though.....while wearing a big hat or using an umbrella. I don't like sun on my face due to wrinkles and such. Unfortunately my face currently has way more color than the rest of me, even though I do use a big baseball cap and sun block if I have to walk in the mid-day sun for over 10 minutes.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I think tans are gross and tan lines are icky.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

They remind me of 70s porn stars. So trashy.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I am as pale as you can be without being albino, and as sexy as you can be. B)


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

In 10 min you'll have no problem seeing her.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't find tans of any type appealing at all.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I feel as though I need to protest outside a tanning studio with a sign that says "I'm pale and I'm proud of it".


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

Definitely not


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really a fan. But I'm not really a fan of tanning anyway. I like natural skin color. If a woman has skin as pale as milk, that's the way I like it.


----------

